# What is your favo(u)rite Greek letter?



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine are Mu (μ), Pi (π) and Phi (Φ).

EDIT: Also Sigma.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2011)

pi


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 17, 2011)

theta


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


>



Awww... Cats are awesome. I have 4 living in my house and another 11 in the garden with more coming............. -.-


----------



## celli (Apr 17, 2011)

omega


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 17, 2011)

I go with rho, I don't know why...
I just like it the most


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

Phi. φ


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 17, 2011)

Omega


----------



## RaresB (Apr 17, 2011)

epsilon ε


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Sigma.


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 17, 2011)

Ψ
Psi is awesome


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2011)

Phi. It's so golden.


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 18, 2011)

λ Lambda
Half-life <3


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 18, 2011)

YES FOR SIGMA capital Pi is good too


----------



## choza244 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lambda


----------



## hatter (Apr 18, 2011)

As an optics person, I feel obligated to say lambda.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 18, 2011)

Delta or Mu, I can't decide.


----------



## Magix (Apr 18, 2011)

I really wouldn't be able to say, they're all.. equally useful? :S


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

Either Delta or Theta :S


----------



## goflb (Apr 18, 2011)

chi.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a weird topic, discussing what Greek letters people like. Having said that, probably either mu or phi (and least favourite is omicron, I have my reasons).


----------

